# Why I Wont Be Considering the Toronto Film School...



## Vulcanis (Nov 14, 2005)

_Hello Matt,
Thank you for your message and your questions, I will answer them below_
Recently I sent an email wanting to know information about the Toronto Film School. I have recieved the brochure about the school and read through most of it. Now, currently I am pursuing a bachelors degree in Telecommunications with an emphasis on Digital Media & Technology with a minor in Film Studies. I've been reading up a little bit about the school and its policies and I have a few questions. 
Does this school actually offer a graduate program or would I just be signing up for another bachelors degree. 
_We are a private college and we offer diploma courses_
(so that's a no.)
Basically what I am saying is that I am not looking at this school as a replacement for my current program, I am instead looking for additional schooling in my specific area of interest, which would be film. I will be finishing my degree at Michigan State University so if I do go to Toronto, I would be coming in with a bachelors degree already. Some clarification would be nice.
_As a college, we accept students with the High School education finished (the same requirements that you needed when you entered university_
(so what you're telling me is that I am far too over qualified for this school)
On to the topic of tuition, financial aid, and loans. Since I have permanent residence in the United States currently, I was wondering if you could give me some information on the steps I would have to go through in order to go to school in Toronto. I read something brief about getting a student visa, but I was wondering if you might be able to give me some more information about that.
_There are no loans or financial aid for International students, you would need to apply in the US. I have heard of the TERI loans available for American students, their website is http://www.teri.org
Our school is recognized by them.
When you apply for a student visa for Canada, you need to be approved at the Canadian institution first, and then with the letter we will give you, you will be able to apply for the student visa_
(studying in Canada sounds good and fun in theory”¦)
Along with that comes general questions about being considered an international student. Does the amount of tuition to be payed change? 
_No, International students pay the same as local students. Usually International students' fees are double or 3 times more, but in our school it is the same_
(beginning to sound like a waste of money)
If I were to have to apply for loans, would it be wise to apply for loans here in the states or should I go about finding a loan through somewhere in Canada?
_Definitely in the US. _
I know that most schools have scholarships that may be a possibility, are there any scholarships that come to mind for you that I might be interested in looking into? 
_Where did you hear that? I have no information about that, specially about this level of studies. Well, there is one scholarship available, it is private scholarship offered by our school. It is a contest and it is open to all students. During the second week of your course, you will bring a project that we will give you all the details later on, the director chooses a winner and that person gets a credit in his / her tuition of $1500 canadian dollars. _
(lol, where did you hear that? Oh man, that's pretty funny. Maybe those things aren't as common in Canada as they are here.)
Also, I would plan to work while I go to school and would love to consider doing a work study of some sort while I go to school.
_Student visa holders can work only part time and only ON CAMPUS.
The nature of your course makes it really hard to fit in a work study situation. On the otrher hand, the course is full time (25 hours per week) + the time for homeworks and projects + the time to buy supplies, to network with other students from other courses, remember that in film production you will be in charge of many things and many people, so our students don't have much time left, this is not University, that is the main difference_
(and you expect me to pay for this HOW)
A little more information about myself specifically might help for you to understand where I am coming from. Currently I am attending Michigan State University. This is my fourth year at this school, but I will most likely be spending another year here to finish up my degree and get everything settled into place for graduation. Currently the approximate time to for graduation would be slated for Spring Semester 2007. It may be possible that I need a few credits during the Summer of 2007 to graduate, but most likely not. As far as working goes, currently I am in my second year of working for the MSU School of Music Recording Services. We record, edit, produce, and sell nearly all of the music that is performed by the students and faculity of the MSU School of Music. I am involved in all aspects of this operation and plan to continue working there till graduation.We definitely try to keep up to date with industry standard equipment and software for audio recording.  Recently this semester I procured a job working for WKAR. WKAR is the East Lansing and Lansing extension of the Public Broadcasting Service. We produce local television shows such as Quizbusters and Off the Record. I plan to work there for another year as well. My eventual goal after school (including possible enrollment at Toronto) is to be directly involved in the production and possible direction of my own film production company.
_That sounds very interesting, we need our students to have experience or exposure to the fields. Congratulations! _
(you didn't hear a word I said, did you.)
By 2007 I plan to be very aware of how things function in a film production environment, and if possible, would like to set myself up with a job similar to my eventual goal of a career choice. I feel perhaps that if I can start a correspondence with you early that I can be quite prepared if I do in fact choose to go to this school. With three solid years at a recording studio and two solid years at a television station, along with schooling designed to prepare me for video production, I hope finding a job or solid work study program in Toronto will not be a problem.
_All the experience you collect will always be an advantage for you. You are doing the right thing, getting all the information together. Remember, there is no work study: you will rat5her be working on your own projects, your own documentary, your own music video, your own commercial, your own film, isn't that more appealing than a work study? Developping a great portfolio will give you more job opportunities than a work study. _
(sure, that sounds awesome, when I win the lottery or my rich uncle dies and gives me all his money I might consider your school an option)

I just think overall this school sounds like a HUGE waste of money, I definitely will not be applying. Columbia in Chicago is starting to look a hell of a lot more appealing. They actually have a grad program!


----------



## Evan Kubota (Nov 14, 2005)

I have no idea about that school, but frankly, I don't know what you were expecting when you sent some questions to a "film school" that's not a grad program. I certainly wouldn't pay to go there after finishing my bachelor's degree.

Also, you can never work off campus, etc. with a student visa.

Despite the cultural similarities to the US, Canada actually is a different country and I would be hesitant to get myself labeled as an "international student" with all of its accompanying issues.

You sound like a reasonably well-grounded person with some experience. Maybe go straight to NY or LA and work menial jobs in the industry, then climb the ladder. Is your interest in film academic or practical?


----------



## Vulcanis (Nov 14, 2005)

> would be hesitant to get myself labeled as an "international student" with all of its accompanying issues.
> 
> You sound like a reasonably well-grounded person with some experience. Maybe go straight to NY or LA and work menial jobs in the industry, then climb the ladder. Is your interest in film academic or practical?



Mostly for practical reasons, but maybe for academic. 

Mainly I just feel that since my school never had a per se film program that I could really learn a lot more if I do a grad program at a place like chicago or new york or what not.

Also, after thinking about it a bit I'm deciding to at least rule out going out of the country, mainly for money reasons.

I mean, a year is still a while from now and who knows who I might meet between now and then, but for now school is at least what I can kind of see in my future. 

It is possible that I could try going to NY or Hollywood right now, but right now with money issues probably not an option, damn you money!

I know it sucks that it boils down to money concerns, but it does. My parents won't be able to help out any more than they already have and I'm pretty much on my own now. 

The option to continue school to stave off the paying of the school loans is looking nice. I hope that by the end of a grad program that I could at least be set for whatever job I plan on settling into or what not.


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 14, 2005)

mhhh I dont know what you expect. I am an international student attending a US film school and alll those restrictions apply for me as well and for every other int. student.

no scholarships.
very little to no financial aid.
no off campus paid work with a student VISA (F-1)


----------



## Vulcanis (Nov 14, 2005)

well I know about it now, and thats why I figure, for financial reasons its better that I stick to the states.


----------



## Manicallyhip (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Toronto film school hosts the TFF, or do they carry the festival elsewhere in the city?


----------

